# in the premises w szkockim prawie



## ella09

szkockie prawo np. Sheriff in the premises - czy ktos moze mi z tym pomoc?


----------



## kknd

Niejasne. Przydałoby się więcej informacji, kontekstu, bardziej szczegółowe pytanie.


----------



## Adam S.

Szeryf w miejscu?


----------



## ella09

Dziekuje za zainteresowanie. Podaje cale zdanie z dokumentu:
 
And both parties subject themselves their heirs and their successors to the jurisdiction of the Sheriff of Lothian and Borders in the premises and appoint the Sheriff Clerk’s Office in Edinburgh as a domicile


----------



## Adam S.

Obie strony są objęte zarówno w swoim imieniu lub w imieniu ich spadkobierców i następców prawnych do jurysdykcji szeryfa Lotiana i obszarach, oraz wyznaczyć służby urzędnik szeryfa w Edynburgu jako swojego przedstawiciela.


----------



## ella09

Dziekuje za pomoc, ale Lothian i Borders to dwie dzielnice Szkocji (cos w rodzaju dawnych wojewodztw).
A czy moge tez poprosic o pomoc z ponizszym?

shall be made free and furthcoming to all parties having interest therein as law will provide the said Executor being always bound to relieve us as Cautioners in the premises


----------



## kknd

Jedno ze znaczeń to:
_matters previously stated_, w szczególności _the preliminary and explanatory part of a deed or of a bill in equity_, choć jest jeszcze jedno: _[from its being identified in the premises of the deed] a) a tract of land with the buildings thereon; b) a building or part of a building usually with its appurtenances (as grounds)_.

Sądzę, że chodzi raczej o to drugie znaczenie, ja tłumaczyłbym je jako _włości, zagrody_ itp. Nie wiem na razie co to może być _Cautioners_, ale ty, mniemam, masz już jakiś pomysł?


----------



## ella09

chodzilo o pierwsze znaczenie, Cautioners to w szkockim prawie Zabezpieczajacy (Gwarantorzy).
dziekuje za pomoc


----------



## Christoforo

Adam S. said:


> Obie strony są objęte zarówno w swoim imieniu lub w imieniu ich spadkobierców i następców prawnych do jurysdykcji szeryfa Lotiana i obszarach, oraz wyznaczyć służby urzędnik szeryfa w Edynburgu jako swojego przedstawiciela.


 
It sounds like machine translation, not much sense, sorry.

Christoforo


----------

